# N.A.B.C. SHOW, part II



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2005)

I remembered my camera and actually took some pictures...

 Sold two bottles, bought one, came out ahead (how's that possible??)... But, most important, I met old friends whom I'd never seen before... Friends I'd made right here...


 Here's a shot before the show officially opened...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2005)

"You want how much for that saratoga...?"

 Sorry Taz, the software wouldn't crop the gut... I tried, I really did!!!!


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's to the kids... the kids who follow in our footsteps, dreaming of that secret dump, hidden in some cool-shaded forest glade, waiting to be dug...

 To our future...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2005)

Jars an' airy-heads...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2005)

Joel & Sam...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice labels (I hate labels)...but nice labels...


----------



## woody (Apr 4, 2005)

Those are some great pictures, Ron.
 Keep em' coming!!!


----------



## woody (Apr 4, 2005)

Was Peter Austin or Jim Rogers set up at the show???


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Ron , 
 Great pics ! Thanks for sharing ! 

 Why hate labels ? LOL
 Brian


----------



## lacolobiger (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks Bearswede for showing us (out here in the middle of the country) the pictures of the show. Too far for me to travel. plus puts faces to names like TAZ and Mainepontil. You guy on the east coast are the lucky ones ,with all the older stuf out there. Thanks for the pictures and keep em coming.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 4, 2005)

Here is Sam_MaineBottles table with his hot off the press book "Maine Bottlers and Their Bottles" Purchased my autographed copy, great book, a must have for any serious Maine bottle collectors.
 Cliff


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2005)

Well, OK... if you insist...


 Part of Sam's display...


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2005)

Woody:

 Peter Austin of Austin's Antiques? Didn't see him... Don't know Jim Rogers...

 Nice flasks...


----------



## woody (Apr 4, 2005)

Jim Rogers is from Manchester, NH, Ron.
 He's in his 80's and very knowledgeable about bottles.
 He's always at the Keene show set up in the left hand corner when you first walk in the High School.

 Yes, Peter from Austin Antiques.
 Probably has one of the best collection of Stoddard glass I've seen.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2005)

This one speaks for itself...


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 4, 2005)

Heres a very large crude demi-john that was at the show, quite impressive.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Apr 4, 2005)

Lots of nice bottles to see at the show.


----------



## Mainepontil (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Ron~ Nice pictures...It was great to meet you and the rest of the New England crew.

 And yes Woody, Jim Rogers was there selling.  I talked with him for a while....harvesting the years of knowledge in his head. []

 Joel


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 4, 2005)

This is Bearswede contemplating his best price on that saratoga spring bottle! []


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 4, 2005)

Now there's a demi-john ole Harry would have been proud of! [] Don't you think Taz and Woody?


----------



## BRIAN S. (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Ron , 
  Is that your table ? I spied a Drake's ..... Do you have any other Drake's you are selling ?
  I believe I see a Hops & Malt towards the back also . 
     Happy Collecting !  Brian


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 4, 2005)

Yup got that right Kelley! Bet he has that one...


----------



## woody (Apr 4, 2005)

I kinda miss the old geezer, myself.
 I thought he was/is a wealth of information.(Harry Pristis)
 I wish he'd come back to this forum and let bygones be bygones.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Apr 4, 2005)

Me too Woody.  A very intelligent man. Had a sense of humor too...... you just had to look for it.


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2005)

Actually, the caption on Taz's photo should read: "Gosh, I hope Taz doesn't notice how I jacked up the price on that nice Doyle's he sold me for cost..."


----------



## bearswede (Apr 4, 2005)

Brian...

 You wouldn't want my Drake's... It has a very long crack albeit discreetly placed along an edge & masked somewhat by the log butts... I love the color, and I'm waiting to snag that "just right" specimen (something under $100)...

 P.S. What was the snippity wicket with Ol' Harry anyway?


----------

